# SS Domino



## cshortridge73

In my quest to publish or post "Merchant Ship Histories" to my sites so as those searching to locate info on a distant family seaman to fulfill, and pass on family history I come up 'little known incidents' that seems to 'fall between the cracks' to be published.

Well one just 'popped' into view the other day when I was going through some of my research books.....a steamer so named 'SS Domino'...Ex Delco...belonging too "American Sugar Refining Co."

Now this is no long drawn out event...actually it is what I call "Short and Sweet"....any time you have an encounter with the enemy and it turns out with no loss of the vessel or crewman....is to me "Short & Sweet."

Well the short article tells about a short encounter with the enemy and it brings about thoughts of why didn't the enemy "press on" and engage further?.....hmmmmm Should stir up some excellent conversation....
If you'd care to give this short history a go ...just click on the below link:

*SS DOMINO*

[email protected]


----------

